# Main > News >  The Cartographers Annual 2012 - ISO Dungeons

## Djekspek

Hi guys, if you want to make some nice ISO dungeons, you can now use the symbolset I created for Campaign Cartographer. It has just been released in ProFantasy's latest annual. I hope you enjoy!

----------


## RjBeals

Wow DJ - that's so badass. I didn't think it was possible, but I think you're getting better! I'm sure we'll see those sets popping up in a few maps around here.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Thats very Impressiv Mr. DJ

----------


## cereth

Awesome stuff!

----------


## Clercon

The Annual is really great! I've played around with it a bit and it is really quick and fun to work with.

----------


## Jaxilon

Smokin cool DJ

----------

